# Referee Scandal



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

What are your thoughts on the referee scandal that has been hitting the sports talk radio shows, and the sports pages like a tidal wave? Do you think any of these allegations bring any suspicion toward some of the questionable calls we received this season? Are you going to lose faith in the integrity of the sport? Or will you continue to watch and just hope that the refs do the right thing and follow the rules?

I'm hearing the Gambino crime family is involved, and that there maybe more refs involved besides Tim. If this is true, then this would probably go down in sports history as one of the worst scandals that has ever hit a sports league. This makes Pete Rose's infraction look like kids play.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I think that David Stern will be spending a lot of time on this, and none on things like age limits and dress codes for a while. 

The league is very lucky this happened now and not at certain other times in its history. It can survive right now. 

I know I'll be looking even more carefully at late-game calls.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i think the entire referee crew of the NBA finals between the Mavs and Heat should be investigated.....i mean do you remember some of the calls that were made......they were just plain horrible calls. everybody knew they were bad except for the refs.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Suns-Spurs
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fvkKdXLwt0U"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fvkKdXLwt0U" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Mavs-Heat
(Looks like Donaghy made this call.....??)
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fydhtOSlfW0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fydhtOSlfW0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZKGlHfukc4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CZKGlHfukc4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2RjmjejukO0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2RjmjejukO0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

This is how players should handle the poor officiating since stern ignores them......lol
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GUqqGp28OI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1GUqqGp28OI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

wow!....thats all i have to say......that suns spurs game was horrible....honestly i wouldnt be surprised if Eddie Rush has done some shady stuff as well. I dont like that guy, he just strikes me the wrong way.

oh and that reporter when avery was asking him what he felt about that bogus call against the mavs was such a puss!!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

heres another one to take note of...may not have anything to do with gambling but just how awful an officiating job these refs did. basically stealing the game from the lakers.

Lakers v Cavs
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6rl4-7YtXo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6rl4-7YtXo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

DAMN.......That is just horrendous!


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

The refs have been deciding the outcomes of game for a long, long time. What I cannot believe is that anyone is surprised the truth is fianlly coming out.

If you ever watched an obviously bad call being made, trust me, there was something behind it.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> heres another one to take note of...may not have anything to do with gambling but just how awful an officiating job these refs did. basically stealing the game from the lakers.
> 
> Lakers v Cavs
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6rl4-7YtXo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6rl4-7YtXo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


As a massive NBA fan, I'd just honestly believe these were just "homefield advantage" calls. Not neccisarily good or honest, but definetly not in the same line as intentionally trying to tweak a point differential.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.amny.com/sports/basketba...0,2228329.column?coll=ny-basketball-headlines 




> For the past few years, it is no secret that David Stern had feared his league was getting too black. Afraid of driving his mostly white, mostly affluent fan base out of the arena, he tried imposing discipline on what a lot of people perceived to be a lawless, dangerous league.
> 
> His way of doing this was instituting a dress code on NBA players roughly akin to what IBM now allows employees to wear on so-called Casual Fridays.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

:clap2: Incredible Post. Couldn't have said it better myself. :clap2:​


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> As a massive NBA fan, I'd just honestly believe these were just "homefield advantage" calls. Not neccisarily good or honest, but definetly not in the same line as intentionally trying to tweak a point differential.


WOW....that must have been one hell of a homecourt advantage......


maybe it didnt have anything to do with gambling like i said originally but that still doesnt take away from how bad of a job the refs did of calling that game. i mean it wasnt even a close game. lakers had double digit lead in the 4th....the refs brought the cavs back into the game and ultimately gave them the win


----------

